# Polished Bliss: Wet sanding and 8 hours solid machining....



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

This was the latest detail 

One of our Customers, Chris, who's current car i'm sure you'll have seen on here before....










....picked up his other toy at the weekend, a brand new RS4 Avant :d



















(lucky git!)

Even more annoying was that Chris had made sure the car would be handed over to him with the protective wraps still on the car, with no dealer prep at all, this clearly hadnt happened, as there was product residue on the window rubbers and in panel gaps:



















And more worrying.....












As always though, the car needed washed before i could properly see what i was dealing with, so it was foamed with the foam lance:










This was left to dwell while i cleaned the wheels with a non acidic tyre and wheel gel and a MF mitt.

The car was then rinsed at high pressure before being foamed again and washed carefully with the 2 bucket method. The fingertip test revealed that the car wasnt particularly smooth so i ended up claying the whole car with a mild clay, it was quite amazing the amount of crap that came off the paint!

I then used a Tar and Glue remover to remove any transport wax on the sills/door shuts etc before giving the car a final rinse and dried off with the leaf blower as usual 

I then put the car inside to see just how much of the dealers prep i was going to have to correct...

A light scuff on the tailgate (looked worse in the metal, my camera struggled a bit at times due to the high flake content in the paint!):










Scuffs in/on the door handles:










Random nicks and scratches:



















The worst bit by far was the near side wing:










There were also holograms all over the back bumper and a couple of random ones on the front bumper, amazingly the roof was spotless! 

By this point though i was pretty pi$$ed off as this was a complete joke for a brand new £50,000 car (there were alot more defects than shown above), and Chris was on the phone to myself a few times during the first day for updates as he was letting the Salesmen know just how unimpressed he was too!

Paint readings were taken and luckily there were no nasty surprises on that side of things, everything was healthy, so onto the machine polishing.

Weapons of choice for this are pictured below:










The machine polishing alone took almost 8 hours as every single panel except the roof needed corrected, with some needing a 2nd hit to get them perfect. The nearside wing however was a different story...

Despite just looking like light swirling and marring, the scratches were pretty deep, this is what it looked like after 3 hits with the Rotary and the finishing polish:










I had to sand this area in order to fully remove them, taking in the region of 8 microns off in the process:










This was then polished out with the cerami-clear compound:



















Last job was to polish the front grill surround, which had horrible buffer trails all over it:










This was masked off...










...and polished with a 4" polishing pad & the PC:










Perfect! (although the picture focus isnt, sorry  )










Once the paint had been dusted down and HD Cleansed, like his S3, Chris's RS4 was to have Vintage applied - this was also applied to all the exterior plastics and trim:










This was left for a couple of hours while i also applied Vintage to the wheels (i find this works just aswell as wheel sealant after trying it on my own wheels), dressed the tyres, cleaned the tailpipes,detailed the interior including feeding the leather and i then gave the engine a quick spruce up before dressing with an aerospace protectant 

Just before i had to go and pick Chris up i gave the car a final wipe down to remove any smears, and when we got back we took the final pics 

*Enjoy* :thumb:








































































































































I still cant believe how the Dealers can mess a brand new car up so bad, especially when the RS4 i did last week came from the same place and was spot on! maybe it was out of spite?? whatever the reason it is completely unacceptable and they have been invoiced for the full amount :thumb:

Thanks to Chris for letting me work on yet another great car (and colour!), and thanks to all that took the time to read the post!


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

stunning finish there clark, looks so wet on the finishing pictures


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Excellent work. Shocking state of affairs for a new car though!

What does Chris do for a living?! I want an RS4 Avant and S3!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

dodger said:


> stunning finish there clark, looks so wet on the finishing pictures


Doesnt look half as good in the pics as it did in the metal though, its a stunning colour!



beardboy said:


> Excellent work. Shocking state of affairs for a new car though!
> 
> What does Chris do for a living?! I want an RS4 Avant and S3!


He tells me he works in the oil industry but i think he's a pimp!


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 2, 2006)

chris should take the car back, drag the head of sales out and show him this car and tell him...this is how a new car should be presented to a customer...then give him the bill
superb work clark


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Fecking mint!!!:thumb:


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Wow Clark, what a disgusting state that car was in, I cant understand why dealers continue do this, at the end of the day the customer was actually saving them money, if they had just done as they were told.

Anyway, as usual your efforts paid off - fantastic.

Hope Chris took you for a spin :driver:


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

Thats a stunning finnish, hard to believe the state of that front wing, what the heck did they do to it???

These cars are awsome, ill have one someday, they are the all rounder that does everything well, passes everything on the road exept a petrol station lol.

Nice work as usual clark.


----------



## VTSKris (Jan 31, 2007)

OMG what a state for a brand new car. On the other hand the finnished product is amazing. I love the car, love the colour and love the deep wet shine. Great work yet again !

Kris


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Words fail me. I'd give anything for one of them!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

Clark, how did you manage about doing under the handles?


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Beautiful mate


----------



## Mr.Mexi (Feb 23, 2007)

*That car is sex on wheels* - good job, and don't blame you for billing the dealer!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Skodaw said:


> Hope Chris took you for a spin :driver:


I'll be making sure he does next month when he's broken the engine in fully :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

rallymad_nad said:


> Clark, how did you manage about doing under the handles?


German applicator pad (polishing side) mate :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2007)

As said I can't believe the state of it, did the dealers pay the invoice without a fuss?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Gary_R said:


> As said I can't believe the state of it, did the dealers pay the invoice without a fuss?


They couldnt really argue to be honest, Chris had made sure everyone connected with the car was informed not to wash it etc but they still carried on and did it anyways!

We've another car coming down from the VW Dealers in Peterhead in a month or two's time aswell, 6 days old and looks like its about 6 years old! Give them credit where its due though, this particluar VW dealer seems to accept its not good enough and actually put the customer on to us


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Can't believe the state of the car in the before, if your paying £50,000 ofor a new car and ask them not to touch it the should respect you choices in full.

Stunning after, the paint looks dripping wet.

Great detail as always.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

excellent correction work! i am stunned at the condition of this car being brand new! especially you having to sand it! i hope the dealer can see the after pictures. disgracefull!

awesome work as always! i wish i could afford an RS4!


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Stunning Clark !! :thumb: 
Wich leaf blower do you use?


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2007)

Clark said:


> They couldnt really argue to be honest, Chris had made sure everyone connected with the car was informed not to wash it etc but they still carried on and did it anyways!
> 
> We've another car coming down from the VW Dealers in Peterhead in a month or two's time aswell, 6 days old and looks like its about 6 years old! Give them credit where its due though, this particluar VW dealer seems to accept its not good enough and actually put the customer on to us


Its hard to believe their ignorance, people just dont take you seriously when tell them not to wash the car because they don't think it will do any damage  :wall:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

maesal said:


> Stunning Clark !! :thumb:
> Wich leaf blower do you use?


A green and orange one 

Black and decker (i think?!!) mate


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Excellent job, that looks soooo nice!


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

That's bloody awful that a dealer can treat this car like that. The RS4 (avant in particular) has got to be the most stunning 50k car ever.

Well corrected though and I'm afraid to say...it moved me.

Stunning work all round and good to see you getting some engine bay practice in too :thumb:


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Clark said:


> A green and orange one
> 
> Black and decker (i think?!!) mate


Thanks !!
Is one from this link?:

http://www.blackanddecker.co.uk/gardentools/productoverview/hierarchy/1263/

I have to buy a cordless one, I saw this 2:

http://www.blackanddecker.es/gardentools/productoverview/hierarchy/1261/

Thanks Clark !!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Ours is similair to this one:

http://www.blackanddecker.co.uk/gardentools/productdetails/catno/GW250/

Ours has a slightly shorter nozzle though


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Clark said:


> Ours is similair to this one:
> 
> http://www.blackanddecker.co.uk/gardentools/productdetails/catno/GW250/
> 
> Ours has a slightly shorter nozzle though


Thanks again mate, I'll buy one for sure.
Best regards Clark !!


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

I would get seriously angry if I would get a new car like that. Absolutely unacceptable!

Wonderful pictures and finish Clark! I so love the deep wet blue on that car!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

maesal said:


> Thanks again mate, I'll buy one for sure.
> Best regards Clark !!


Happy to help 



Tiauguinho said:


> I would get seriously angry if I would get a new car like that. Absolutely unacceptable!
> 
> Wonderful pictures and finish Clark! I so love the deep wet blue on that car!


Yeah, its pretty much expected that a new car will probs come with a few defects, but to have to get the sandpaper out is a proper pi$$ take! :wall:


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Wet sanding a brand spanker - respect :thumb:


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

wow, that looks bloody stunning! Awesome job.


----------



## vpricey (May 8, 2006)

Stunning!! I love that colour, Ace job again Clark!!:thumb:

Edited..Sorry was in a rush.........


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

vpricey said:


> Stunning!! I love that colour, Ace job again Clarke!!:thumb:


there's no "E" on the end of my name mate  lol


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Awesome work, and an awesome car.

Sad to see it in the state it was before though.


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

....................................................









That looks amazing.


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

Looks superb now! Really top job :thumb:


----------



## Brisa (Aug 9, 2006)

Colour looks unbelieveably wet in the finished pictures but it was in a right state for a brand new motor.

Love the results you get, always seem to have that something special about them. Great write ups too.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Top bananna Clark :tup:

Totally unreal sending a car out with paint like that, "without prep".

Sadly I didn't realise that Mum's car went to John Clark yesterday, and Dad forgot to say not to wash it, so it has arrived back and is swirled to F*CK, as it has been washed with a brush, smart.


----------



## Nica (Jul 4, 2007)

I just love the way that blue seems to gliter....and shine...and sparkle....wow....just wow.

The panels look like they are all wet, driping wet...incredable the work you do Clark. Polished Bliss sure has a nice team :thumb:

Great detail there Clark and always a pleasure to read your posts. I see on the last picture that Rich is chatting it up with the customer


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

That is a truly fantastic finish and a top detail. :thumb:

I would have been mega p*ssed off if my car had come like that from the dealer. Luckily they followed my instructions and all they did was to remove the transit film.

I would get you to give mine a thorough detail if you were a bit closer. However, my SatNav calculates the distance at 616 miles one way with a fastest route of 10:32hrs - so I guess I will be doing it myself


----------



## G60 VV (Jun 7, 2006)

Great work Clark, after seeing this in the flesh after you'd been at it, I was keen to see the state it was in coming form the dealers, chris was telling me all about it, but I couldn't believe you had to get the sand paper out:doublesho 

Oh has chris not had you out in it? it's VERY nice 

We went to a petrol station to get a few things and got a better look at it under the lights, :doublesho AWESOME:doublesho


----------



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

as usual clark - absolutely top shelf work mate. Great write up and piccies to boot! good to see a proper detail done thoroughly; as the time taken suggests :buffer: 

Matt


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Amazing the condition of the dealer prep car. Glad there paying for it!!

Nice work Clark

Are you liking the 3M polishing pads?

Beautiful car and colour combo looking as it should now


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

GlynRS2 said:


> That is a truly fantastic finish and a top detail. :thumb:
> 
> I would have been mega p*ssed off if my car had come like that from the dealer. Luckily they followed my instructions and all they did was to remove the transit film.
> 
> I would get you to give mine a thorough detail if you were a bit closer. However, my SatNav calculates the distance at 616 miles one way with a fastest route of 10:32hrs - so I guess I will be doing it myself


Make a holiday of it, we have some VERY nice roads up here  :driver:



Epoch said:


> Amazing the condition of the dealer prep car. Glad there paying for it!!
> 
> Nice work Clark
> 
> ...


Still trying to decide if i prefer them to the megs ones, the black polishing pad seems to cut enough, as it removed the sanding marks first time with ease, they also arent as fussy if you dont have them dead centre on the backing plate, still trying to make my mind up on them though so i shall continue to use them for the next few details 

Cheers for the comments folks!


----------



## ChriS3 (Feb 28, 2007)

Cheers again Clark! I still can't believe this thing is mine. I smile everytime I see it through the window, parked on the drive. The depth of shine and colour is amazing when the sun comes out and it looks really wet in the shade!

Thanks also to Rich for calling up Audi and telling them about the damage they'd inflicted. I got confirmation this morning that they 'sponged it down' before delivery. The valeters got a bit of a talking to...

They've agreed to stump up the cost of the detail or at least the machining part. It's going in on Monday to sort out the rest of the things they ****ed up. I'll be printing out the DO NOT WASH signs at the weekend.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

amazing job, and excellent wet look


----------



## Justtourin1 (May 18, 2007)

Awsome finish, awsome car!


----------



## BMW^Z4 (May 15, 2007)

great job


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

Good work Clark and I hear you have been down to Perth to prep cars at Audi there now too. Your reputation and that of Polished Bliss is getting better and better :buffer: :thumb: 

I actually managed to persuade them (Perth Audi) to let me do mine myself and it worked out very well in the end - apart from the fact that on the day of collection (Saturday past) they had to put on new plates as they had made a spelling mistake (!!) and the guy who took it off decided to gouge some paint from the back and he had just ripped it off.

All that work and now the car is going to have to get a panel resprayed  :wall: 

Now I'll have the worry all over again - don't wash it - don't wash it!!
However how will they deal with polishing up the resprayed panel - do they have too?


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Truly awesome......

I love that car. One drove past me the other day, it sounds amazing.


----------



## adb (Jul 13, 2006)

That is awesome! You're getting fairly decent at this now Clark  

You must have cahoona's of steel to take sandpaper to a brand new RS4!

Me and my mates have already decided that when our lotto win comes in, we're having polished bliss flown down to sunny Suffolk to detail the new Porkers and RS4's :lol: first class of course...


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

That looks very wet! shame about how it was treated, but in safe hands now :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

ChriS3 said:


> Cheers again Clark! I still can't believe this thing is mine. I smile everytime I see it through the window, parked on the drive. The depth of shine and colour is amazing when the sun comes out and it looks really wet in the shade!
> 
> Thanks also to Rich for calling up Audi and telling them about the damage they'd inflicted. I got confirmation this morning that they 'sponged it down' before delivery. The valeters got a bit of a talking to...
> 
> They've agreed to stump up the cost of the detail or at least the machining part. It's going in on Monday to sort out the rest of the things they ****ed up. I'll be printing out the DO NOT WASH signs at the weekend.


No probs Chris, Boyner was in with his Black RS4 earlier this afternoon and it looks like Audi have done the same with his one, joys! 



cheechy said:


> Good work Clark and I hear you have been down to Perth to prep cars at Audi there now too. Your reputation and that of Polished Bliss is getting better and better :buffer: :thumb:
> 
> I actually managed to persuade them (Perth Audi) to let me do mine myself and it worked out very well in the end - apart from the fact that on the day of collection (Saturday past) they had to put on new plates as they had made a spelling mistake (!!) and the guy who took it off decided to gouge some paint from the back and he had just ripped it off.
> 
> ...


If they insist on polishing the re-sprayed panel, make sure thats the ONLY panel they polish, sometimes they will run over the edge and do a couple more panels just for the sake of it, but you dont want that obviously 



adb said:


> That is awesome! You're getting fairly decent at this now Clark
> 
> You must have cahoona's of steel to take sandpaper to a brand new RS4!


you gotta do what you gotta do 

Seriously though, thats why i almost always use 3000 grit, you can still remove more than enough paint with it, just as much as 2000 - the difference being that 2000 will do the job in a couple of passes, 3000 is more forgiving and obviously the sanding marks polish out alot easier


----------



## sczscoob (Nov 15, 2006)

That looks stunning!!! Another great job!:thumb:


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

If the owner see's a grey mondeo hanging around his driveway then its just me drooling over his new car !

Totally unbelievable how the dealer could sell a £50K car in such a mess.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

damn dealers. I was at Southend Audi on Tuesday doing a new 57 plate a4 cab and that to had marks all over it and some dodgy looking buffer trails in places. All the sales guys crowded round at the end of the day and all said they wouldnt let the inhouse valeting guys touch their own car.... SO WHY LET THEM DO CUSTOMERS CARS!!!

great work on a great car!


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

stunning work Clark.

The swirls may have come from the distribution depot, they do get a wash sometimes there.


----------



## RenesisEvo (Nov 25, 2006)

Shocking state beforehand, thank goodness there are people with awesome skills who can make the car look even better!! So wish it wasn't a 10hr drive to you guys (mind you no amount of polish will fix mine )


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

You never fail to amaze us all Clark..... Top Job once again


----------



## Fat Audi 80 (Nov 8, 2006)

A Bloody MAZING! 

A truely stunning finish with the vintage there and top notch correction work.

How big are you balls? (Wet sanding a £5k brand spanking new car! :lol: )

Cheers,

Steve.


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Stunning work as we come to expect from you.


----------



## bud man (Mar 30, 2007)

exellent work and with a nice wet finish :thumb: 
those rs4 are totally stunning


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Top car, top job.:thumb:


----------



## dirk (Jun 2, 2007)

fantastic work mate


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

This is the kind of thread that inspires me!:thumb:


----------

